# Home from the vet



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Just picked up our 10 month little girl from being spayed. Didn't feel comfortable leaving her there over night, but she is still pretty out of it. Looking forward to seeing that vizsla swagger back.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope she is doing well....I am sure she will be back to her regular self in no time..


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We just went through this with Holley 2 weeks ago today. Dropped her off first thing in the morning and picked her up that evening. We didn't want to leave her either. It was so weird seeing her come out of the back room. They referred to her as the "drunk monkey" since she was so out of it. The first night is always the worst. She was back to wanting to be her crazy self the next morning. The hard part is trying to keep them calm for 2 weeks. Good luck and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

JillandDan said:


> The hard part is trying to keep them calm for 2 weeks.


and by "hard part" they mean "impossible part"...my vet couldn't even keep a straight face as she was telling me that she shouldn't run or jump for 2 weeks! best of luck to you


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

You are right. We kept Holley in her crate for the first couple days. She only came out to eat and go outside. That seemed to make a huge difference in her healing. Then we kept her on a leash after that for a couple more days. The worst part for us was that we live on a 2nd floor of an apartment complex so we had to carry her up and down for the 2 weeks. 
Our vet recommended 25mg of Benadryl to TRY keep her calm. I can say it didn't work at all on Holley. You will get through it all. Now we are dealing with the fall out of being restricted for 2 weeks. She is so crazy but it is worth it to have her better.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

We are on day two and she is still chilled. She still hasn't eaten but hopefully she will soon. I fully expect her to be "vizsla" charged tomorrow. I was very surprised how small the incision was.


----------

